# There's that Surge!



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

There's that 2a surge and I went home because all rides were $5 and taking an hour long! Got darn this game we play!!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

More surge looks promising tonight!!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like surge is coming back as the weak drivers are weeded out!!!


----------

